

Mike Flowers, Former NYC Chief Analytics Officer, Joins Enigma - dandelany
http://blog.enigma.io/mike-flowers-former-nyc-chief-analytics-officer-joins-enigma/

======
mohamedattahri
[http://t.co/bxK71Ejqvm](http://t.co/bxK71Ejqvm)

